# Mass Effect 3 gespielt - So viel Rollenspiel steckt (noch) im neuen Mass Effect



## SandroOdak (2. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect 3 gespielt - So viel Rollenspiel steckt (noch) im neuen Mass Effect* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect 3 gespielt - So viel Rollenspiel steckt (noch) im neuen Mass Effect


----------



## Farragut (2. Februar 2012)

und wo ist die Option mit voller Action und voller Story? wieso wird mir meine Story beschnitten, bloß weil ich gerne Actioneinlagen habe?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. Februar 2012)

Farragut schrieb:


> und wo ist die Option mit voller Action und voller Story? wieso wird mir meine Story beschnitten, bloß weil ich gerne Actioneinlagen habe?


 

112% sign. Ich hielt die Idee, dass man zwischen Action und Rollenspiel wählen kann, quasi Mass Effect 1 oder Mass Effect 2 Modus gut. Aber dass ich da in der Story beschnitten werde? 
Lächerlich.


----------



## VodkaMen (2. Februar 2012)

ich glaub es ist der Rollenspielmodus , wo sowohl volle action als auch volle story geboten wird , dass hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen ( weiß net mehr wo ) . ist hier im pc games artikel bisschen falsch formuliert denke ich mal .


----------



## bombastico (2. Februar 2012)

Farragut schrieb:


> und wo ist die Option mit voller Action und voller Story? wieso wird mir meine Story beschnitten, bloß weil ich gerne Actioneinlagen habe?


 
Das, das und nochmal das.... wieso lassen sie nicht die volle Story und machens wie früher mit Schwierigkeitsgraden. Es wird bestimmt wieder gut, mir hat auch das 2. gefallen, weil ich die Atmosphäre einfach genial finde. Aber warum zur Hölle entwickelt sich Bioware in allen anderen Bereichen zu so einem Kasperlesstudio. Atmosphäre top, aber spielerischer Tiefgang gleich NULL!


----------



## Throgon (2. Februar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> 112% sign. Ich hielt die Idee, dass man zwischen Action und Rollenspiel wählen kann, quasi Mass Effect 1 oder Mass Effect 2 Modus gut. Aber dass ich da in der Story beschnitten werde?
> Lächerlich.


 
Die Story wird nicht beschnitten, da hat PCGames was falsch aufgefasst würde ich meinen, denn Bioware selber sagte schon das der Rollenspiel-Spielstil alles zusammen wirft und keines der beiden Parts "beschneidet".


----------



## Sancezz1 (2. Februar 2012)

bombastico schrieb:


> Das, das und nochmal das.... wieso lassen sie nicht die volle Story und machens wie früher mit Schwierigkeitsgraden. Es wird bestimmt wieder gut, mir hat auch das 2. gefallen, weil ich die Atmosphäre einfach genial finde. Aber warum zur Hölle entwickelt sich Bioware in allen anderen Bereichen zu so einem Kasperlesstudio. Atmosphäre top, aber spielerischer Tiefgang gleich NULL!


 
Wie gut das du das schon einschätzen kannst  Nur weil es mehrere Spielmodi gibt oO
Dabei scheinen einige immer wieder zu vergessen, das EA und Bioware und wie die anderen Publisher und Entwicklerstudios alle heißen, Unternehmen sind welche mit ihren Produkten auch noch Gewinn erwirtschaften wollen und irgendwo auch müssen. Dazu ist es nun mal auch nötig, möglichst eine breite Masse anzusprechen. Das erreicht man mit unter auch dadurch, das man versucht, es möglichst vielen Spielern recht zu machen.
Und Bioware versucht es eben mit dieser, einer anderen Idee und einem Weg, den andere Entwickler meines Wissens bisher noch nicht gegangen sind.

Und nun muss eben jeder Spieler für sich entscheiden, ob er das Risiko eingeht, das ihm das Spiel am Ende nicht gefällt und das Geld umsonst ausgegeben wurde. Also heißt es abwarten und ich bin mir sicher, das die Spielemagazine alle Spielmodi ausreichend testen und vllt sogar in einem Video vorstellen werden. Und dann werden wir sehen, ob sich Bioware 





> in allen anderen Bereichen zu so einem Kasperlesstudio. Atmosphäre top, aber spielerischer Tiefgang gleich NULL!


 entwickelt


----------



## BrenteR (2. Februar 2012)

Rollenspielmodus ist der Modus wo man volle Actioneinlagen und gleichzeitig alle Auswahlmöglichkeiten in der Story hat. Hat Bioware schon mehrere male so bestätigt. Weiterhin gibts ZUSÄTZLICH zu diesen Modi noch die Schwierigkeitsgrade. Also nicht gleich wieder rumheulen. Wenn ihr die "beschnittenen" Modi nicht mögt spielt sie halt nicht. Tz. Aber erstmal meckern...


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Februar 2012)

BrenteR schrieb:


> Rollenspielmodus ist der Modus wo man volle Actioneinlagen und gleichzeitig alle Auswahlmöglichkeiten in der Story hat. Hat Bioware schon mehrere male so bestätigt. Weiterhin gibts ZUSÄTZLICH zu diesen Modi noch die Schwierigkeitsgrade. Also nicht gleich wieder rumheulen. Wenn ihr die "beschnittenen" Modi nicht mögt spielt sie halt nicht. Tz. Aber erstmal meckern...


 
Für mich klingt dieser Abschnitt in der Beschreibung aber anders:



			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> *Story*: Oldschool-Rollenspiel-Fans waren Actionsequenzen und  Schießereien schon seit langem ein Dorn im Auge des Mass  Effect-Universums, nun sind sie ihn (fast) los. Die Kämpfe sind dabei  nur Nebensache, Missionen "easy going". Die Ballereien werden nicht sehr  anspruchsvoll ausfallen, dafür haben geschichtsbewusste Spieler* noch  mehr Einfluss auf den Verlauf der Geschichte und die Möglichkeit, NPCs  in Gesprächen sehr viel besser kennenzulernen.*



Ich werde dann, falls man tatsächlich im Rollenspielmodus alle Storyoptionen hat, wohl auch diesen Modus spielen. Warum macht man nicht zusätzlich noch einen Oldschool-Modus? Der sollte dann wie der Rollenspielmodus aussehen (mit allen Kampf- und Storyoptionen), aber man kann die Kämpfe jederzeit pausieren und zwischen den Charakteren umschalten und genaue Befehle erteilen oder selbst die Kontrolle übernehmen. Dass so ein System auch heute noch gut funktioniert und gut ankommt, hat doch Dragon Age: Origins bewiesen.


----------



## Raid33n (2. Februar 2012)

Die Überschrift des Artikels sollte dann wohl auch ma geändert werden 

Mass Effect 3 Preview - So viel Rollenspiel steckt (noch) im neuen Mass Effect [Preview des Tages]

.......... No Comment


----------



## abe15 (2. Februar 2012)

Was mir nicht passt sind diese 3 Voreinstellungen, mit denen man das Spiel spielen kann.
Ich will kein Actionspiel. Ich will kein Storyspiel. Ich will kein Rollenspiel. Hölle, ich will Mass Effect!
Ich sche*** auf Mitteldinger, ich will rockende und packende Gefechte UND in Dialogen die Figuren bis aufs Letzte ausquetschen. Einfach nur Mass Effect halt!

/edit: Ich bin jetzt beim Artikellesen grade bis zur ersten Überschrift gekommen, an der Spoilerwarnung hab ich abgebrochen. Ist es nicht möglich, eure Eindrücke vom Spiel zu vermitteln ohne dabei nachzuerzählen was in den Missionen passiert?
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass spätestens der Test nicht mehr so aussieht... Ich weiß bisher absolut nichts und das bleibt auch so bis Release, nichtmal die Demo fass ich an^^


----------



## 5h4d0w (2. Februar 2012)

abe15 schrieb:


> Was mir nicht passt sind diese 3 Voreinstellungen, mit denen man das Spiel spielen kann.
> Ich will kein Actionspiel. Ich will kein Storyspiel. Ich will kein Rollenspiel. Hölle, ich will Mass Effect!
> Ich sche*** auf Mitteldinger, ich will rockende und packende Gefechte UND in Dialogen die Figuren bis aufs Letzte ausquetschen. Einfach nur Mass Effect halt!


 
würde ich auch so sehen. aber da der zweite teil IMO schon unerträglich actionlastig war und ich daher keine ahnung von der handlung hab, könnte ich sowieso nicht beim dritten einspringen.
und.. ich sollte mich wohl einfach von mass effect artikeln fernhalten, denn mir ist schon klar, dass mein rumgesudere um den zweiten teil wohl nur nervt -_- (aber hey, ihr könnt euch auch gern an meinem frust amüsieren...)


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (3. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich mal vom Wortlaut der Preview ausgehe, dann erfüllt kein Modus komplexe Rollenspielanforderungen. Es wird nur von Action und Story sowie Einfluss auf die Story geschrieben. Die Möglichkeiten, die eigene Rolle auszuspielen und die Werte/Attribute auch so zu steigern, wie man es selbst möchte und im Rahmen der Regeln darf, kommt danach wieder mal) zu kurz. Es ist eben kein Spiel, welches es allen recht machen kann. Überhaupt führt dieses "jedermann gefallen wollen" eher zur Beliebigkeit. 

Ändert sich das Kampfsystem, wenn man im Rollenspielmodus kämpft (ähnlich Fallout 3) ? Sprich, hat der Spieler mehr Zeit in einem Taktikmodus ?

Es bekommt eben NICHT "jeder das geboten, was ihm wirklich liegt." Der Story - Modus scheint der Adventure - Modus zu sein, der Rollenspiel - Modus lässt das oben erwähnte anscheinend außen vor.

Aber sicher wird die Inszenierung und teilweise die Atmosphäre wieder stimmen, vielleicht wird auch die Story überzeugen. Die 88 für ME2 waren sicher sanft übertrieben. Aber ME 3 könnte wenigstens einen würdigen Abschluss bieten (vielleicht sogar ohne DLC, immerhin ist es ja die letzte Folge, da hat das wenig Sinn, noch etwas "hinterherzuladen" - aber wahrscheinlich wird sich EA das Geschäft nicht entgehen lassen)


----------



## MrFob (3. Februar 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Für mich klingt dieser Abschnitt in der Beschreibung aber anders:


Gebe dir recht, das klingt im Artikel tatsaechlich anders. Nach dem was ich aber in den Bioware Social Network foren gelesen habe ist der Rollenspiel modus quasi der, der die Eigenschaften der beiden anderen vereint und somit alle Optionen bietet. Wer also die Spielerfahrung der ersten beiden Teile haben will, sollte diesen Spielen. 100% sicherbin ich mir zwar nicht, aber ich aknn mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass BW im RPG modus dialogoptionen entfernt. Ich denke eher, dass ist die missverstaendliche Ausdrucksweise des PCG Redakteurs. 




Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich werde dann, falls man tatsächlich im Rollenspielmodus alle Storyoptionen hat, wohl auch diesen Modus spielen. Warum macht man nicht zusätzlich noch einen Oldschool-Modus? Der sollte dann wie der Rollenspielmodus aussehen (mit allen Kampf- und Storyoptionen), aber man kann die Kämpfe jederzeit pausieren und zwischen den Charakteren umschalten und genaue Befehle erteilen oder selbst die Kontrolle übernehmen. Dass so ein System auch heute noch gut funktioniert und gut ankommt, hat doch Dragon Age: Origins bewiesen.



Sorry, aber da kann ich dir ueberhaupt nicht zustimmen. Ein solches System einzubauen waere extrem viel Arbeit fuer das ME team und das Spile ist einfach nicht dafuer designt. Sie hatten sogar mal so ein aehnliches System in einer sehr fruehen Alpha von ME1 und haben es recht schnell fuer das Squad System verworfen. Ich kapier ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso so viele "oldschool RPGler" (und ich habe auch die alten Ultimas, Might & MAgics Fallouts und Baldur's Gates gespielt) immer der Meinung sind, dass alle RPGs zumindest optional ein Runden/Pause-System mit Befehlen unterstuetzen muessen. ME ist einfach ein andere System (zumal es ja immer noch eine Pause Funktion hat) und fertig aus. Die drei Modi hier sind damit nicht vergleichbar da sie laut BW m Grunde nur ein paar Optionen anders einstellen und keine neue Spielmechanik einfuehren. Ausserdem gibt es ja neue Spiele, die nach wie vor solche Systeme verwenden (DA: Origins/2, die Drakensang Spiele, etc.). Muss doch nicht jedes Spiel gleich sein. Und das Argument, dass alle Spiele zum immer gleichen Action-Gedudel verkommen lass ich hier auch nicht gelten. Ich kenne kein anderes Spiel, dass ein System hat, dass direkt mit ME vergleichbar waere (am ehesten noch Deus Ex: HR oder EYE (indie) aber auch die setzen andere Schwerpunkte). In sofern wuerde ich eher sagen, dass ich es begruessen wuerde, wenn mehr Spiele so eine ausbalancierte Shooter/RPG/Sqadtaktik Mechanik haben wuerden wie ME.

Hm, das sollte jetzt eigentlich nicht so viel text werden und das ging jeyzy auch echt nicht gegen dich Neawoulf aber wollte mal meine Meinung zu dem Tema loswerden.


----------



## hifumi (3. Februar 2012)

Wer spielt überhaupt so einen "Action Modus"? Mal abgesehn davon, dass die Shootersequenzen von ME an und für sich ziemlich trocken sind, würde ich, wenn mich die Story tatsächlich nicht interessierte, doch einfach die Dialoge wegdrücken. Dann würde es auch nicht mehr interessieren ob die Dialogoptionen nun automatisch ausgewählt werden oder nicht, da man sowieso in ein paar Sekunden alles durchklickt.
Kann man denn im Spielverlauf den Modus noch wechseln?

Ich denke eher, was man hätte automatisieren können ist die Wahl zwischen "guter Shepard" und "böser Shepard", aka Paragon und Renegade. Denn in der Praxis spielen doch die meisten Leute konsequent als eins von beiden, und springen nicht hin und her. Das Spiel fördert dies ja sogar, da man nur so die vollen Punkte für eine der Gesinnungen bekommt, was dann wieder neue Entscheidungen ermöglicht.
In der Regel hört man, dass jemand das Spiel z.B. je einmal mit jedem Charaktertyp durchgespielt hat. Wenn man sowieso jedes mal die gute oder böse Antwort auswählt, könnte man genausogut zu Beginn des Spiels einmal festlegen was man sein möchte, und der Rest läuft dann automatisch ab. (Wäre ja sogar noch viel CINEMATISCHER ohne das Dialograd immer  )

Und wenn der Rollenspiel Modus ohnehin auch alle Story Elemente enthalten soll, inwiefern unterscheidet sich der "Story Modus" dann vom altbekannten leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad? Denn auf Very Easy sind die Kämpfe ja auch eher Nebensache und schnell abgewickelt. Da das aber auch nochmal eine seperate Einstellung sein soll, versteh ich nicht ganz den Sinn der dahinter steckt.



Spoiler



Wir sollen ausfliegen und alle Verbündeten in der Galaxis zusammentrommeln. Denn nur gemeinsam hätte man eine Chance gegen diese Übermacht.



Da hätt ich ja beinah meinen Kaffee auf die Tastatur gespuckt.
Das können die doch nicht wirklich ernst meinen, dass die Story jetzt _wieder_ nach Schema F ablaufen soll, oder was? Genau das gleiche Prinzip gab es in Dragon Age und ME2 doch auch schon. Also teilt sich das Spiel wieder auf in diese von einander unabhängigen Missionen in denen man Verbündete sammelt, gegebenenfalls loyal macht (Loyalität dabei wohl wieder ein binärer Wert) und das dann am Ende alles zusammengeführt wird.

Was mich an ME2 zum Beispiel sehr gestört hat war die Vorhersehbarkeit, die durch genau diese Schematisierung entstanden ist. Ich fand zum Beispiel die Geschichte um Mordin und die Genophage sehr interessant, aber man kann sich nach Abschluss der entsprechenden Mission sicher sein, dass das Thema im Spiel nie weiter geführt wird, da es nunmal zu Mordins Loyalitätsmission gehört und keiner anderen, und es davon abgesehn keinen richtigen Storyverlauf gibt, in dem sowas nochmal auftauchen könnte. (Zumal ja die Art wie es dann weiter geht auch von der Entscheidung des Spielers abhängig wäre.)
Genau das gleiche Schema zeichnet sich jetzt für ME3 aber schon wieder ab.



> Immer wieder werden die Entscheidungen der letzten zwei Teile zum Tragen kommen



So wie in ME2 die Entscheidungen aus Teil 1 zum tragen kamen, ja?


----------



## bombastico (3. Februar 2012)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Wie gut das du das schon einschätzen kannst  Nur weil es mehrere Spielmodi gibt oO
> Dabei scheinen einige immer wieder zu vergessen, das EA und Bioware und wie die anderen Publisher und Entwicklerstudios alle heißen, Unternehmen sind welche mit ihren Produkten auch noch Gewinn erwirtschaften wollen und irgendwo auch müssen. Dazu ist es nun mal auch nötig, möglichst eine breite Masse anzusprechen. Das erreicht man mit unter auch dadurch, das man versucht, es möglichst vielen Spielern recht zu machen.
> Und Bioware versucht es eben mit dieser, einer anderen Idee und einem Weg, den andere Entwickler meines Wissens bisher noch nicht gegangen sind.
> 
> Und nun muss eben jeder Spieler für sich entscheiden, ob er das Risiko eingeht, das ihm das Spiel am Ende nicht gefällt und das Geld umsonst ausgegeben wurde. Also heißt es abwarten und ich bin mir sicher, das die Spielemagazine alle Spielmodi ausreichend testen und vllt sogar in einem Video vorstellen werden. Und dann werden wir sehen, ob sich Bioware  entwickelt


 
Bioware hat sich schon dazu entwickelt, und ich kann das bei ME3 nicht vorraussehen, aber erahnen. ME2 hat diese Richtung vorgegeben, Dragon Age 2 bestätigt, und zwar in vollem Umfang. Es wird einfach in allen ROLLENSPIELrelevanten Gameplaybereichen abgespeckt. Versuch nicht mich mit einer Dozentenartigen Attitüde zu belehren, das steht dir nicht besonders. Vor allem wenn du nur mit leeren Argumenten a la "du hast wohl ne Kristallkugel" kommst. Danke dafür. 

Ich hoffe das beste und fürchte das schlimmste, was das gameplay angeht. Es wird aber, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, trotzdem großen Spaß machen, aber halt eher in Richtung Popcornkino mit leichtem Spieleinschlag.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (3. Februar 2012)

Mass Effect 3 wird kein flopp werden, aber das ist Call of Duty auch nicht und trotzdem ist es grottig. 
Es wird zwar rote Daumen hageln, aber ich sage es trotzdem: Die Story des dritten Teils ist lachhaft. Durch diesen Artikel wurde ich abermals bestätigt. 
Die Frage ist nur, ob man Bioware die Schuld gibt, dem Publisher, oder dem Kunden. 
Denn Bioware will natürlich jeden Kunden befriedigen (geistig, nicht körperlich), wie ist schon LOST, aber auch LOST entpuppte sich am Ende als die letzte Grütze (ich wollte mir noch vor der Ausstrahlung der letzten 3 Folgen alle Staffeln bestellen, jetzt habe ich nur die erste im Regal).

Berechtigterweise werden einige fragen: Was findet dieser Mann denn so schlecht an der Geschichte, wenn er sich die ganze Zeit darüber beschwert?

Das werde ich gerne erläutern. Die Spielmechanik war seit jeher vollkommen okay, die gefiel mir im zweiten Teil sogar besser als im ersten. Wie gesagt, nur die Geschichte macht mir zu schaffen. 
Der erste Teil war wirklich grandios, man hatte das Gefühl, man hätte sich an Lovecrafts Cthulhu-Mythos orientiert, die Reaper passten perfekt in das Bild der Großen Alten. 
Die Szene auf Ilos werde ich nie vergessen, als man mit der Protheaner-KI sprach, genausowenig wie die Szene, wo man mit der Sovereign sprach. 

Leider hat man aus dieser recht guten Basis einfach nur Scheiße gebaut. Die Story von Mass Effect 2 passt auf einen Bierdeckel (Held tot, Protheaner kommen als Sklaven zurück, Shepard tötet wieder einen Reaper.) und war total unnötig für die gesamte Hauptstory. Noch dazu kreierte sie durch den humanoiden Reaper eine merkwürdige Logiklücke, denn alle Reaper hatten bisher eine ähnliche, käferartige Form (oder erinnerten an Cthulhus Kopf). Ich meine: Wie hätte sich das Ding später fortbewegen sollen? Durchs All schwebend wie der Silversurfer?

Nun zu Teil 3. Dem Teil, an dem Bioware wirklich alles von der Geschichte in den Sand setzt. Die Protheaner kommen zurück und haben plötzlich Sprechorgane (ernsthaft, wieso zum Teufel müssen alle Aliens mit einer größeren Hauptrolle so verdammt menschlich sein, in jedem Bioware-Game? Alle haben 2 - 4 Augen, eine Nase, einen Mund, zwei Arme und zwei Beine ... Biowares Fantasielevel auf einer Skala von 1 - 10 dürfte bei 3 liegen.):
http://i.imgur.com/1vPVo.jpg

Zum Vergleich, so sahen sie in Mass Effect 1 in ihrer Ursprungsform aus: http://images.wikia.com/masseffect/images/d/d1/Ilos_statues_2.png

Und das ist eigentlich harmlos und kann man vergeben. 

Aber allein die Tatsache, dass es plötzlich heißt: "HEY WIR HABEN AUF DEM MARS DIE UUUUUULTIMATIVE ANTI-REAPER-WAFFE GEFUNDEN" lässt in mir den Wunsch wachsen, mir meine Hand gegen die Stirn zu tackern. Da ist eine Rasse, die alle 20.000 Jahre eine Galaxie besucht und die raumfahrenden Zivilisationen frisst / aberntet und dabei nichts als Asche hinterlässt. Nichts kann sie aufhalten. In ME1 sind unzählige Leute krepiert, als die Sovereign angegriffen hat. Und jetzt tauchen 1.000 Stück von den Viechern auf und natürlich will die Erde (bzw. Amerika) natürlich die super-duper-Waffe gefunden haben (die natürlich auf dem Mars vergraben war), die alle Reaper wahrscheinlich mit einem Mal außer Gefecht setzt. 

Wo ist denn da bitte die Sinngebung? Dieses dumme Deus Ex Machina - Gehabe ist doch totaler Bullshit! 

Kein einziges Lebewesen hat ohne Jahrelange vorbereitung Chance auf einen guten Kampf gegen die Reaper. Die einzige logische Konsequenz ist in etwa folgende: Shepard versucht, die Informationen, die er über die Reaper hat oder noch findet, zu sichern (ähnlich wie die Protheaner-Relikte in Teil 1) und damit die nächste Generation zu waren. Shepard und die ganze  Galaxie verreckt, und in einer Cutscene sieht man die nachfolgende Zivilisation auf irgendeinem Planeten, die sich diese Botschaft anhören und zum Kampf rüsten. Beim ihren nächsten Besuch werden die Reaper dann von unzähligen Schiffen an den Portalen erwartet, und dann blendet das Bild aus. 

Aber dieses "humanz! humanz! kickin' som azz!" ist absolut lächerlich. 

Dass man auch mit komplexen Geschichten eine breite Masse ansprechen kann, sieht man z.B. bei Stalker oder Half Life. Oder Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Jones (3. Februar 2012)

Ja Marten, da muss ich dir beipflichten. Ich selber habe beide Teile gespielt und mir auch alle DLC's zu Gemüte geführt. Aber was den dritten Teil angeht schaue ich doch eher skeptisch drein.
Allein von den Vorberichten die ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, ergeben sich für mich zuviele Logikfehler. Diese im Spiel, alle aufzulösen und die ganze Geschichte zu einem würdigen Ende (Enden) zu führen, drüfte selbst für Bioware ziemlich schwer werden.

Ich muss auch sagen, dass mir die Spielmechanik vom ersten und zweiten Teil zugesagt hat, wobei das Storytelling im ersten Teil um einiges besser war. Wie du gesagt hast die Unterhaltung mit Vigil auf Ilos, war grandios insziniert. Gänsehautgefühl und alles was dazu gehört. Im zweiten Teil hoffte man auf Vorsetzung aber eigentlich wars nur ein abklatsch was die Story betrifft.

Ich mag das Setting, die Idee an sich finde ich gut, aber ich hoffe wirklich, dass es der dritte Teil auch wirklich wert ist ihn sich zu kaufen. 

Und wenn Bioware oder EA hier wieder DLC's nachschieben um Geld zu schäffeln, dann wirds wohl das letzte Spiel sein, dass ich mir von ihnen gekauft habe.

Gruss

Jones


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (3. Februar 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ganze gab's auch schon vorher. Es fing mit Knights of the Old Republic an. Hat sich also fast 10 Jahre gehalten.


----------



## Amanra (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hoffe, dass der Rollenspielmodus so zu verstehen ist, dass er das eigentliche Optimum der Mass-Effect-Inszenierung darstellt, während die beiden anderen Modi für Leute sind, die wirklich nur ballern oder sich nur stundenlange Dialoge anhören wollen. Besser hätte ich allerdings gefunden, wenn es diese Funktion ingame gäbe, also man  jederzeit entscheiden könnte, wieviel Dialog es z.B. geben soll. Ansonsten muss man, wenn man die ganzen Hintergründe kennen lernen will, wiederum  auf Action. Für mich bedeutet das, dass ich wahrscheinlich mit 3 Charakteren gleichzeitig in allen drei Modi spielen werde..


----------



## Holstentor (3. Februar 2012)

Drei Spielmodi sind ja schön und gut, ich frage mich nur....warum? Die Mischung aus Story und Action war doch okay so, wie sie war. Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass jemand vom Kauf abgehalten worden wäre, hätte man das bewährte Prinzip weiter durchgezogen.

Na ja, aber vielleicht war das Budget, das EA für ME3 zur Verfügung gestellt hat, dermaßen fett, dass Bioware schlicht nicht mehr wusste, wohin mit der ganzen Kohle...


----------



## Chris1q1q (3. Februar 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Beitrag


 
Du sprichst gute Punkte an, aber noch ist das spiel ja nicht draussen und noch weiß keiner wie genau die Story ablaufen wird.

Ich bezweifle dass diese (übrigens nicht fertiggestellte) waffe auf dem Mars einfach die Reaper besiegt und friede freude eierkuchen.

Sicher ist das eine sehr mysteriöse glückliche Fügung dass auf dem Mars so eine Waffe entdeckt wird, aber immerhin wurden dort auch früher Relikte der Protheans gefunden wodurch sich die Menschheit überhaupt erst soweit entwickeln konnte.

Aber nun ja, man wird sehen... 5 Wochen sinds noch :-/

Noch hab ich Vertrauen in BioWare.


----------



## Corkie1980 (4. Februar 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, derjenige der dieses "Review" geschrieben hat der gehört doch mit dem Keyboard verprügelt.

Ein bisschen Nachforschen hätte nicht geschadet (auch allen anderen die hier nur "ey mimimi 3 modi bla" schreien).

Mass Effect 3 will have three pre-set campaign modes: Action Mode, Story Mode, and RPG Mode. In Action Mode, conversations will have automatic replies and a normal combat difficulty. In Story Mode, conversations will have manual replies and a minimal combat difficulty. In RPG Mode, conversations will have manual replies and a normal combat difficulty. This last mode is reflective of the typical Mass Effect series experience. Overall, the RPG elements in the game have been improved over those in Mass Effect 2, with a more detailed leveling up system....

Aber hey, warum soll man sich denn anstrengen und selber Infos suchen, die btw. offiziell bestätigt wurden wenn einem hier in bester "BILD" Manier Bul... erzählt wird.

Ach und Marten, bevor du "Mimimi die Story ist scheiße und letztes Spiel was ich mir kaufen werde" rumposaunst eine Aufgabe für dich.

Mach es besser, hier ich hab sogar nen Link für dich. Writingclasses.com - Creative Writing Classes in NY and Online - Fiction, Screenwriting, and More Da kannst du kreatives schreiben lernen. Dann bewirb dich bei Bioware.

Ansonsten alle mal ganz ruhig sein weil ihr keine Ahnung habt was in der Branche abgeht.

Und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht (is mir recht egal) ich arbeite in der Branche. Und zwar bei nem direkten Bioware Konkurrent, trotzdem wünsche ich den Kollegen alles gute mit ME3.


----------



## LordCrash (4. Februar 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Mass Effect 3 wird kein flopp werden, aber das ist Call of Duty auch nicht und trotzdem ist es grottig.
> Es wird zwar rote Daumen hageln, aber ich sage es trotzdem: Die Story des dritten Teils ist lachhaft. Durch diesen Artikel wurde ich abermals bestätigt.
> Die Frage ist nur, ob man Bioware die Schuld gibt, dem Publisher, oder dem Kunden.
> Denn Bioware will natürlich jeden Kunden befriedigen (geistig, nicht körperlich), wie ist schon LOST, aber auch LOST entpuppte sich am Ende als die letzte Grütze (ich wollte mir noch vor der Ausstrahlung der letzten 3 Folgen alle Staffeln bestellen, jetzt habe ich nur die erste im Regal).
> ...



Ich kann dir in allen Punkten nur beipflichten. Es ist einfach schade, dass Bioware ihren Zenit schon lange überschritten und ihre einstige Kreativität und Hingabe verloren haben und nur noch Spiele für den Mainstream bzw. die gewöhnliche Dumpfbacke produzieren, die Transformers für die Triologie des Jahrtausends hält. In den Anfangsjahren mit Baldurs Gate hatten die Jungs noch Visionen und begeisterten ein erwachsenes und intelligentes Publikum mit komplexen und tiefgründigen Spielen, aber die Zeiten sind lange vorbei. RIP


----------



## w0l0l0 (4. Februar 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Mass Effect 3 wird kein flopp werden, aber das ist Call of Duty auch nicht und trotzdem ist es grottig.
> Es wird zwar rote Daumen hageln, aber ich sage es trotzdem: Die Story des dritten Teils ist lachhaft. Durch diesen Artikel wurde ich abermals bestätigt.
> Die Frage ist nur, ob man Bioware die Schuld gibt, dem Publisher, oder dem Kunden.
> Denn Bioware will natürlich jeden Kunden befriedigen (geistig, nicht körperlich), wie ist schon LOST, aber auch LOST entpuppte sich am Ende als die letzte Grütze (ich wollte mir noch vor der Ausstrahlung der letzten 3 Folgen alle Staffeln bestellen, jetzt habe ich nur die erste im Regal).
> ...



Du lieber Himmel. Geh ma an die frische Luft.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (4. Februar 2012)

Corkie1980 schrieb:


> Ach und Marten, bevor du "Mimimi die Story ist scheiße und letztes Spiel was ich mir kaufen werde" rumposaunst eine Aufgabe für dich.
> 
> Mach es besser, hier ich hab sogar nen Link für dich. Writingclasses.com - Creative Writing Classes in NY and Online - Fiction, Screenwriting, and More Da kannst du kreatives schreiben lernen.



Kreatives Schreiben brauche ich nicht lernen. Ich bin Schriftsteller in meiner Freizeit und habe auch bisher drei Kurzgeschichten in Anthologien veröffentlicht. Ich schreibe derzeit sogar an einem SciFi-Roman. Ob's gut wird oder nicht, zeigen die Zeit, die Verlage und letztendlich die Leser. Dennoch habe ich so einen Kurs nicht nötig, zumal so etwas bei der Spieleentwicklung völlig belanglos ist. Ich habe für kurze Zeit als Storywriter bei einem MMO gearbeitet (Faudra hieß das glaube ich), nach einer Woche allerdings haben wir uns stillschweigend getrennt. Innerhalb der Woche konnte ich aber zumindest Einblick bekommen wie es bei halbprofessionellen Entwicklern abgeht. Die wollen da keine lesbare Geschichte sondern nur ein nüchternes Konstrukt. Quasi ein Essay oder eine Inhaltsangabe. Da zählte die Schreibtechnik nichts, lediglich der Inhalt der Geschichte. Und für so etwas braucht man "nur" Fantasie.


----------



## w0l0l0 (4. Februar 2012)

sry. doppelpost


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (4. Februar 2012)

w0l0l0 schrieb:


> Du lieber Himmel. Geh ma an die frische Luft.


 
Oh Mann es geht halt um mein Hobby, lass mich doch meckern


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Februar 2012)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich kann dir in allen Punkten nur beipflichten. Es ist einfach schade, dass Bioware ihren Zenit schon lange überschritten und ihre einstige Kreativität und Hingabe verloren haben und nur noch Spiele für den Mainstream bzw. die gewöhnliche Dumpfbacke produzieren, die Transformers für die Triologie des Jahrtausends hält. In den Anfangsjahren mit Baldurs Gate hatten die Jungs noch Visionen und begeisterten ein erwachsenes und intelligentes Publikum mit komplexen und tiefgründigen Spielen, aber die Zeiten sind lange vorbei. RIP


 
Ich frage an dieser Stelle zum x-ten mal: Warum sind Leute, die lieber einfach gehaltene, einfach verständliche Spiele spielen, Dumpfbacken? Ist ein, beispielsweise, Akademiker mit Doktortitel ne Dumpfbacke, weil er lieber in seiner Freizeit ne schnelle Runde CoD, statt Baldurs Gate 2 zockt? Wohl kaum. Manche Leute sollten hier echt mal ihre Prioritäten überdenken und das echte Leben kennenlernen, anstatt im Forum den Alpha-Nerd raushängen zu lassen.  

Gewöhnliche Dumpfbacke? Angesichts dieser Bemerkung nehme ich an, dass du Gott bist? Oder zumindest gottgleich. Was macht einen Menschen denn zu einer "gewöhnlichen Dumpfbacke"? Und wer bist du, dass du solche Bemerkungen von dir gibst? Noch nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass diese "gewöhnlichen Dumpfbacken" einfach nur ein Real Life haben? Eine Freundin, Arbeit, Kinder etc.? Und genau deshalb keine Zeit für komplexe Games a'la beispielsweise Baldurs Gate 2 haben. Tut mir Leid, dein und das Weltbild anderer zu zerstören, aber der Mainstream-Markt besteht eben NICHT aus "gewöhnlichen Dumpfbacken", sondern aus Leuten, die abseits ihres echten Lebens und eventuell anderen Hobbys ihre Freizeit mit schnellen Runden CoD oder ähnlichen Spielen verbringen. Das hat nichts mit Dummheit zu tun.

Sorry für die harschen Worte, aber ich habe immer mehr das Gefühl, dass Games für viele hier kein Hobby mehr sind, sondern quasi ein Lebensinhalt. Warum sonst sollte man sich so derart aufregen und Casuals, die besseres im Leben als zocken zu tun haben, als "Dumpfbacken" bezeichnen. Games sind auch mein Hobby und ich spiele sehr gerne. Aber ich sehe einfach keinen Grund oder Anlass, Casuals zu verurteilen, nur weil sie eben lieber Spiele wie CoD oder so zocken. Deshalb sind sie doch keine schlechteren oder dümmere Menschen. Und bevor jemand einen weiteren Comment abgibt: Nein, ich fühle mich nicht direkt angesprochen, da auch ich mir mehr anspruchsvollere Games wünsche. Aber merke!: Damals waren Spiele auch nicht komplexer. Und trotzdem erinnert man sich doch gerne an das alte Doom oder gar Pac Man. Und diese Beispiele sind nicht gerade der Inbegriff von Komplexität. 

Ja, Bioware hatte Visionen. Und zwar, wie jede andere Firma auch: Gute Produkte an den Mann bringen und Gewinn zu machen. Bioware war und ist immernoch ein sehr gutes Entwicklerstudio, aber übers Wasser gehen können die alle trotzdem nicht. 
Man sollte, in meinen Augen zumindest, auch nicht gleich pauschalisieren. Die Entscheidung, dass die Spiele mehr auf den Massenmarkt zugeschnitten werden, liegt bei der Führung, beim Publisher und beim Chef des Entwicklers. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Großteil des Studios gerne wieder soetwas wie Baldurs Gate entwickeln würde. 

Was Mass Effect selbst nun angeht...dass die Story zum Ende hin nun weniger komplex wird, ist eigentlich klar. Es ist vergleichbar mit einer guten High Fantasy-Geschichte. Episch inszeniert und zum Ende hin geht es weniger um die Frage, was eigentlich zu tun ist, sondern viel mehr darum, den Gegner mit aller Macht zu besiegen. Dass am Ende einer solchen Geschichte keine allzu komplexen Handlungsstränge zu erwarten sind, sollte jedem klar sein. Und es sollte jedem klar sein, dass man Mass Effect, wie viele andere Trilogien auch, als ganzes sehen sollte und nicht jedes Spiel für sich allein. Die Handlung jedes Teils stellt immerhin nur einen Abschnitt der gesamten Geschichte dar. Und zusammen mit den Details der Welt, die Bioware sich für Mass Effect ausgedacht hat, ist die Geschichte wirklich gelungen. Man muss, Logikfehlern zum trotz, alles eben auch mal im Ganzen sehen und ich persönlich finde, dass Bioware mit Mass Effect auch ein sehr glaubwürdiges Szenario geschaffen hat.

Um mal ein vergleichbares Beispiel einer solchen Geschichte zu geben: Herr der Ringe. Im Prinzip kann man die Handlung dieser Trilogie in wenige Worte zusammenfassen, nämlich wie folgt: Ein kleiner Hobbit macht sich mit sechs Gefährten auf den Weg, den Einen Ring zu zerstören. Und kein anderes Schema wird in Mass Effect, Dragon Age oder anderen vergleichbaren Games/Filmen verwendet. Immer ist es eine Person, die im Mittelpunkt steht und auf der alle Hoffnung beruht. Alles andere drum herum ist im Prinzip nur dazu da, um die Geschichte aus zuschmücken und interessanter zu gestalten. Und trotzdem ist die Herr der Ringe-Trilogie eine der am meist verkauften und meist gelesenen Bücher weltweit.

Tut mir Leid wegen den anfänglichen harschen Worten, aber so wie manch anderer sich wegen "Versimplifizierung" der Spieleindustrie aufregt, so rege ich mich über die Kurzsichtigkeit so mancher Leute auf pcgames.de auf. 
Aber ich kann da wohl leider nur sagen: Mimimimi


----------



## hifumi (4. Februar 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich frage an dieser Stelle zum x-ten mal: Warum sind Leute, die lieber einfach gehaltene, einfach verständliche Spiele spielen, Dumpfbacken? Ist ein, beispielsweise, Akademiker mit Doktortitel ne Dumpfbacke, weil er lieber in seiner Freizeit ne schnelle Runde CoD, statt Baldurs Gate 2 zockt? Wohl kaum. Manche Leute sollten hier echt mal ihre Prioritäten überdenken und das echte Leben kennenlernen, anstatt im Forum den Alpha-Nerd raushängen zu lassen.


 
Du hast recht... aber du darfst auch solche Aussagen nicht zu wörtlich oder direkt nehmen.
Mein bester Freund ist zum Beispiel auch öfter mal einer dieser "Grafiknarren", und ich käme nie auf die Idee ihn als Dumpfbacke zu bezeichnen. Trotzdem schreibe ich manchmal im Internet Dinge wie du sie ansprichst. Vielleicht benutz ich keine Schimpfwörter, aber in dem Tonfall halt. Man drückt sich eben manchmal etwas... ich nenn es mal deutlicher aus.
Die Verallgemeinerungen kommen daher, dass man sonst nichts über die Leute weiß. Man reduziert sie wohl oder übel darauf, dass sie dieses Spiel spielen. Hinter solchen Aussagen stecken also auch keine Angriffe auf die allgemeine Intelligenz der Leute, sondern eher ist es eine Aussage über die Machart der Spiele.

LordCrash schrieb übrigens auch garnicht, dass die Leute die die Spiele kaufen Dumpfbacken sind, sondern, dass die Spiele _für _Dumpfbacken produziert sind. Sagt also eher etwas über das Spiel an sich aus, als über die Leute die es kaufen.


Und ich finde auch die Kritiken an Martens Beitrag nicht sonderlich stichhaltig. Er soll es besser machen? Wenn man immer erst alles selbst besser machen müsste bevor man Kritik üben darf, könnten wir uns kritische Berichterstattung über Computerspiele gleich schenken.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Februar 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Du hast recht... aber du darfst auch solche Aussagen nicht zu wörtlich oder direkt nehmen.
> Mein bester Freund ist zum Beispiel auch öfter mal einer dieser "Grafiknarren", und ich käme nie auf die Idee ihn als Dumpfbacke zu bezeichnen. Trotzdem schreibe ich manchmal im Internet Dinge wie du sie ansprichst. Vielleicht benutz ich keine Schimpfwörter, aber in dem Tonfall halt. Man drückt sich eben manchmal etwas... ich nenn es mal deutlicher aus.
> Die Verallgemeinerungen kommen daher, dass man sonst nichts über die Leute weiß. Man reduziert sie wohl oder übel darauf, dass sie dieses Spiel spielen. Hinter solchen Aussagen stecken also auch keine Angriffe auf die allgemeine Intelligenz der Leute, sondern eher ist es eine Aussage über die Machart der Spiele.
> 
> ...



...Woraus dann aber resultiert, dass eben die Leute, die diese besagten Spiele kaufen, "Dumpfbacken" sind, würde man diese Argumentation weiter führen.

Zu deiner ersten Aussage: Gerade wenn man nichts über die Leute weiß, sollte man sich gewählter ausdrücken. Durch solche Verallgemeinerungen fühlen sich gewiss manche direkt angesprochen, die Casual Games spielen.


----------



## moetown83 (4. Februar 2012)

Naja die Leute müssen keine Dumpfbacken sein...aber es ist eben eine Tatsache,dass der Großteil der Spieler (die sogenannten "Casuals") sich heute eben nicht mehr die Mühe machen wollen,sich in ein Spiel einzuarbeiten,sondern einfach nur die schnelle Action bzw. unterhalten werden wollen.Die wissen gar nicht mehr,was für ein tolles Gefühl es sein kann,z.B. eine schwierige Stelle in einem der alten Jump-and-Runs zu schaffen,oder nach stundenlangem Brüten über Charaktertabellen endlich die perfekte Kombination für einen selber bei Baldurs Gate gefunden zu haben,oder nach ewigem Studieren des Handbuchs bei Falcon 4.0 zum ersten Mal eine Landung hinzubekommen.

Es muss alles schnell und schön leicht verständlich sein,damit auch der letzte Depp sich beim Zocken nicht dumm oder unfähig fühlt.Anstatt,dass man mal seine Fähigkeiten trainiert oder sich eben etwas mehr mit dem jeweiligen Spiel auseinandersetzt.
Ich weiß noch,wie sich manche bei Dead Space 2 über den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad aufgeregt haben (bei dem man nur 3 mal speichern durfte),weil das ja mal etwas war,was sie nicht geschafft haben.SOLCHE Leute sind für mich Dumpfbacken...

Das ist wie die Frage nach dem Essen: Geh ich heut zum Mäckes,wo ich schnell Futter bekomme,dafür halt fettig und immer das Gleiche,oder mach ich mir die Mühe, ne Stunde zu Kochen,was dafür um Längen besser schmeckt.


----------



## Amanra (4. Februar 2012)

Es tut mir leid,aber ich finde nichts übertrieben Banales an einer Geschichte, bei der Shephard für den finalen Kampf Verbündete in der ganzen Galaxie zusammentrommeln muss und ein wichtiges Artefakt findet, welches einen entscheidenden Ansatzpunkt gegen die ansonsten unbesiegbaren Reaper findet.
Anders lässt sich diese Geschichte doch gar nicht sinnvoll - positiv zu Ende erzählen. Das ist auch kein Deus ex Machina sondern das logische Resultat des verzweifelten Abwehrkampfes einer früheren fortgeschrittenen Rasse.
Und mit einem Ende, bei dem die Reaper die Galaxis fressen braucht man mir wirklich nicht zu kommen... das fänd ich nun sehr übel!


----------



## rookyrook (4. Februar 2012)

klasse! ich freu mich. Besonders die Auswahl der 3 möglichen Spielmodis!


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (4. Februar 2012)

moetown83 schrieb:


> Naja die Leute müssen keine Dumpfbacken sein...aber es ist eben eine Tatsache,dass der Großteil der Spieler (die sogenannten "Casuals") sich heute eben nicht mehr die Mühe machen wollen,sich in ein Spiel einzuarbeiten,sondern einfach nur die schnelle Action bzw. unterhalten werden wollen.Die wissen gar nicht mehr,was für ein tolles Gefühl es sein kann,z.B. eine schwierige Stelle in einem der alten Jump-and-Runs zu schaffen,oder nach stundenlangem Brüten über Charaktertabellen endlich die perfekte Kombination für einen selber bei Baldurs Gate gefunden zu haben,oder nach ewigem Studieren des Handbuchs bei Falcon 4.0 zum ersten Mal eine Landung hinzubekommen.
> 
> Es muss alles schnell und schön leicht verständlich sein,damit auch der letzte Depp sich beim Zocken nicht dumm oder unfähig fühlt.Anstatt,dass man mal seine Fähigkeiten trainiert oder sich eben etwas mehr mit dem jeweiligen Spiel auseinandersetzt.
> Ich weiß noch,wie sich manche bei Dead Space 2 über den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad aufgeregt haben (bei dem man nur 3 mal speichern durfte),weil das ja mal etwas war,was sie nicht geschafft haben.SOLCHE Leute sind für mich Dumpfbacken...
> ...



Ich wettere ja auch immer gerne gegen die Casuals, aber an dieser Stelle sollte man erwähnen, dass es meist nicht die Schuld der Spieler selbst ist. Ich höre von sehr vielen Leuten, dass sie abends einfach nur abschalten wollen, wenn sie von der Arbeit kommen. In meinem Familienkreis heißt es auch: "Sich einfach berieseln lassen", denn man hat keine Lust sich auch noch Zuhause groß auf irgendwas zu konzentrieren. Das gilt jetzt nicht nur für Unterhaltung sondern auch für Politik, Wissenschaft usw. usf. Also alle wichtigen Bereich des Lebens außerhalb der Arbeit (und ja, ich empfinde Unterhaltung genauso wichtig wie Politik etc.). 
Wenn die Leute mehr Zeit hätten, dann könnten sie auch mehr entspannen. Ist bei mir auch so: Ich habe nie Lust, wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme, mir noch etwas zu Essen zu machen. Entweder ich muss zur Abendschule oder ich will mich einfach nur noch zurücklehnen und mich unterhalten lassen. Da ist mir oft der Aufwand zum Kochen zu groß, aber Muttern wohnt ja zum Glück nebenan 

Was mich nicht davon abhält, weiterhin gegen die Story von ME3 zu wettern *g* Nach der Serie LOST will ich mich nicht nochmal so sehr auf ein Ende hypen lassen.


----------



## LordCrash (4. Februar 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich frage an dieser Stelle zum x-ten mal: Warum sind Leute, die lieber einfach gehaltene, einfach verständliche Spiele spielen, Dumpfbacken? Ist ein, beispielsweise, Akademiker mit Doktortitel ne Dumpfbacke, weil er lieber in seiner Freizeit ne schnelle Runde CoD, statt Baldurs Gate 2 zockt? Wohl kaum. Manche Leute sollten hier echt mal ihre Prioritäten überdenken und das echte Leben kennenlernen, anstatt im Forum den Alpha-Nerd raushängen zu lassen.
> 
> Gewöhnliche Dumpfbacke? Angesichts dieser Bemerkung nehme ich an, dass du Gott bist? Oder zumindest gottgleich. Was macht einen Menschen denn zu einer "gewöhnlichen Dumpfbacke"? Und wer bist du, dass du solche Bemerkungen von dir gibst? Noch nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass diese "gewöhnlichen Dumpfbacken" einfach nur ein Real Life haben? Eine Freundin, Arbeit, Kinder etc.? Und genau deshalb keine Zeit für komplexe Games a'la beispielsweise Baldurs Gate 2 haben. Tut mir Leid, dein und das Weltbild anderer zu zerstören, aber der Mainstream-Markt besteht eben NICHT aus "gewöhnlichen Dumpfbacken", sondern aus Leuten, die abseits ihres echten Lebens und eventuell anderen Hobbys ihre Freizeit mit schnellen Runden CoD oder ähnlichen Spielen verbringen. Das hat nichts mit Dummheit zu tun.
> 
> ...



Entweder hast du mich missverstanden oder ich hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt. Wie auch immer, es ging nicht darum, dass alle Leute, die mal zwischendurch eine schnelle Partie CoD oder Fifa oder was auch immer spielen wollen (was ich im übrigen auch gerne mal mache....), Dumpfbacken sind, sondern dass inzwischen auch Spiele, von denen man erwarten könnte (anhand der Qualität der Vorgänger, anhand des Genres, anhand der Vorgeschichte des Herstellers usw), dass sie endlich auch mal wieder etwas komplexer und einfallsreicher und vor allem realistischer sein könnten im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Titeln, in ihrer grundsätzlichen Ausrichtung - und nicht nur in einzelnen Spielinhalten oder -modi - den Casualuser ansprechen. Mit realitistischer meine ich bei einem Sci-Fi Spiel natürlich keinen von unserer Welt abhängigen Realismus, sondern die schlüssige und in sich logische Verknüpfung der Story mit der vorliegenden Sci-Fi Welt. Man kann auch eine intelligente, logische und nachvollziehbare Story in einem Sci-Fi Universum kreieren, und muss nicht zwangsläufig dem allgegegenwärtigen Sensationsdrang ala CoD nachgeben. Ich hätte auch ein CoD viel besser gefunden, wenn ich mich nicht alle paar Minuten über die strunzdoofe, nicht nachvollziehbare und schlichtweg unlogisch-unrealistische Story geärgert hätte. Und Mass Effect 3 geht leider in dieselbe Richtung, wenn man alle bisher verfügbaren Informationen analysiert. Den Leuten bei Bioware fehlt einfach der Mut oder die Kreativität, eine intelligente Story zu bastelt, die ihre Kunden wenigstens ein bisschen (!) herausfordert bzw. zum Nachdenken anregt. Ich sage ja nicht, dass man die Action weglassen sollte oder sowas, aber wenn ich ein Rollenspiel zocke (keinen Ego-Shooter), dann möchte ich mich auch in der Welt verlieren können. Vielleicht bin ich ja ein veralteter Dinosaurier, aber meiner Meinung nach liegt irgendwas ziemlich im Argen, wenn die meisten Leute einfache und unkomplizierte Action ohne Sinn und Logik einer intelligenten, komplexen und kreativen Story generell vorziehen, unabhängig vom Genre oder sonstigen Faktoren. Vielleicht bin ich auch der einzige, der nur den Kopf schütteln kann, dass so viele Leute Transformers 3 im Kino gesehen haben, während sie andere, ungleich bessere Filme nicht gesehen haben....


----------



## TherawroyTHEREAL (4. Februar 2012)

lol .. netter comment   Aber "einarbeiten", "wirkliche Freiheit" und "mehr als nur Konsolenfeeling mit viel Scripting damit der Bildschirm wackelt" .... dafür steht BIOWARE nicht .... BIOWARE steht für sich wiederholende SCI-FI Geschichten, bei denen ich mich frage ob ich nicht lieber nen Film hätte anschauen sollen, aber ich wollte ja eigentlich bissel action ?!? tja Bioware eben


----------



## LordCrash (4. Februar 2012)

Amanra schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid,aber ich finde nichts übertrieben Banales an einer Geschichte, bei der Shephard für den finalen Kampf Verbündete in der ganzen Galaxie zusammentrommeln muss und ein wichtiges Artefakt findet, welches einen entscheidenden Ansatzpunkt gegen die ansonsten unbesiegbaren Reaper findet.
> Anders lässt sich diese Geschichte doch gar nicht sinnvoll - positiv zu Ende erzählen. Das ist auch kein Deus ex Machina sondern das logische Resultat des verzweifelten Abwehrkampfes einer früheren fortgeschrittenen Rasse.
> Und mit einem Ende, bei dem die Reaper die Galaxis fressen braucht man mir wirklich nicht zu kommen... das fänd ich nun sehr übel!


 Ich finde das sogar unglaublich banal und schlichtweg dämlich. Wo sollte dieses Artefakt herkommen, warum sollte es gerade auf dem Mars liegen, warum sollte man es genau im richtigen Augenblick finden? Ich bin gespannt, wie Bioware diese Fragen auflöst, aber meine Erwartungen sind sehr gering. Wenn man eine Story entwirft, überlegt man sich - wenn man die Sache seriös angeht - schon das Ende, bevor man den Anfang veröffentlicht. Wenn man bei einer Story also kein glaubhaftes und kreatives Ende parat hat, sollte man vielleicht das ganze Setting bzw. die ganze Story neu schreiben oder anpassen, bevor man den ersten Teil auf den Markt wirft.......

Der Film Independence Day (der auch keine Perle der Filmkunst ist, aber durchaus seine Stärken hat) hat doch vorgemacht, wie man eine ähnlich gestrickte Geschichte intelligenter auflösen kann. Die Menschheit setzt die eigenen Stärken und die eigene Technologie, die gerade durch ihre Rückständigkeit von den Aliens vernachlässigt und kaum beachtet wird, intelligent dazu ein, die Invasoren letztendlich zu zerstören. Dazu war kein sagenumwobenes Artefakt nötig, sondern schlicht der Einfallsreichtum, die Fähigkeiten und der Mut einiger  Erdenbürger. Große Geschichten werden durch die Kreativität ihrer Autoren ausgezeichnet und nicht durch "Sensationalismus".


----------



## TherawroyTHEREAL (4. Februar 2012)

dann ließ mal weiter .... teil 4 ist schon in der Mache ... und ich bin sicher das Sie noch ein paar Haarreste oder  dumme Bemerkungen von Shepard finden um ihn wieder zu klonen   Übrigens wenn du alle Speicherstände gesammelt hast und dazu das passende Panini Bioware MassEffect Sammelheft voll ausgeklebt hast, bekommste als einer der ersten ein Screenshot von Dragon Age III - Auf der Jagd der Ideenlosigkeit   Bin glaub zu alt geworden für Spiele in denen ich die ganze Zeit NPCs beim reden zuhören soll und das dann ein Hammergame nenne


----------



## hifumi (4. Februar 2012)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Der Film Independence Day (der auch keine Perle der Filmkunst ist, aber durchaus seine Stärken hat) hat doch vorgemacht, wie man eine ähnlich gestrickte Geschichte intelligenter auflösen kann. Die Menschheit setzt die eigenen Stärken und die eigene Technologie, die gerade durch ihre Rückständigkeit von den Aliens vernachlässigt und kaum beachtet wird, intelligent dazu ein, die Invasoren letztendlich zu zerstören. Dazu war kein sagenumwobenes Artefakt nötig, sondern schlicht der Einfallsreichtum, die Fähigkeiten und der Mut einiger  Erdenbürger. Große Geschichten werden durch die Kreativität ihrer Autoren ausgezeichnet und nicht durch "Sensationalismus".


 
Indepencende Day hätte ich jetzt eher als ein Beispiel dafür genannt, wie man es nicht machen sollte. Zumindest nicht, wenn man nicht übermäsig trashig rüberkommen will, worauf es der Film vielleicht anlegt, Mass Effect aber soweit ich das sehe nicht.
"Ein Schnupfen, das ist es!" - und dann bastelt er einfach mal so schwuppdiwupp einen Virus der die Schilde aller Alienschiffe ausschaltet, weil so ein einzelner Typ offenbar in der Lage ist die Software der Aliens zu durchschauen. 


Was ich an Mass Effect z.B. problematisch fand, war der Zwang in jede Mission Gegner einzubauen. Deswegen tauchen selbst dort wo es storytechnisch überhaupt nicht relevant ist immer wieder Söldnergruppen auf die sich einmischen, nur damit der Spieler was zu ballern hat. Das lenkt von der eigentlichen Story nur ab, aber wenn man es weglassen würde, dann wären die entsprechenden Missionen ja nur noch Cutscenes.

Auf der anderen Seite haben die Entscheidungen die man in den Dialogen fällt fast keine Auswirkungen auf die Actionszenen. In 90% aller Fälle kämpft man stets gegen die selben Gegner, egal wie man sich in der Storypassage davor verhalten hat. Gerade weil die Gegner eben oft nichts mit der Story zu tun haben, sondern nur als Kanonenfutter irgendwie eingearbeitet sind. Ich finde das merkt man auch recht schnell, und kommt sich dann irgendwie verarscht vor, wenn die Illusion der Entscheidungsfreiheit so hauchdünn ist.

Das sind alles Kleinigkeiten die sich summieren und das Gesamtbild herunterziehn, und auch die Glaubwürdigkeit und den Realismus, von dem LordCrash spricht, zerstören.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Februar 2012)

Mal allgemein gesprochen: Das Problem ist doch nicht, dass es einfache Spiele oder Casualspiele gibt, sondern das fast jeder versucht, in diese Richtung zu gehen und selbst Spiele, die eigentlich als Hardcorespiele gelten, immer einfacher gemacht werden.
Vor allem find ichs immer lächerlich, wenn es bei einem Rollenspiel heißt, das Rollenspielelemente entfernt werden. Ja, warum spielt man dann ein Rollenspiel? Werden dann demnächst beim Fussball auch nur noch 4 gegen 4 gespielt auf ein Tor, weil es für die Masse angeblich zu schwer sei, 22 Spielern zu folgen? Ich spiel doch ein Rollenspiel, weil ich SO viel Rollenspiel wie nur geht haben möchte. Deswegen spiel ich dieses Genre. Wenn ich ein Actionspiel haben will, dann kauf ich mir ein Actionspiel. Vor allem ist es nervig, wenn dann eine Spielereihe ständig umgemodelt wird und am Ende fast nur noch Action übrig bleibt.
Und durch diese ganze Vereinfachung in der Spielebranche wurden doch schon ganze Genre zerstört: Es gibt quasi kein Taktik-Shooter mehr, keine komplexen Partyrollenspiele, Rundenstrategie...etc. weil es angeblich zu schwer sei. Was aber vollkommener Blödsinn ist.
Wie soll auch die "neue Spielergeneration" wissen, ob ihnen das vielleicht gefällt, wenn solch' komplexe Spiele gar nicht mehr erscheinen? Da werden sie doch gleich von den Entwicklern in die "Blödecke" gestellt und über ihren "angeblichen" Geschmack geurteilt, ob das stimmt oder nicht. Das ist ja auch der Unterschied zu früher. Früher hat man gemacht, was die Leute sich gewünscht haben und heute drängt man ihnen irgendwas auf, was sie gut zu finden haben. Wer nur mit McDonalds-Essen aufwächst, der weiß nicht wie es in einem guten Restaurant schmeckt. Wenn man ihn aber mal in solch' eines einlädt, vielleicht findet er daran ja gefallen. Nur kann er das nie, wenn man ihm keine Chance gibt. Also liebe Entwickler, traut euch mal wieder richtig komplexe Spiele zu machen und haltet eure Spieler nicht für blöder, als sie sind. Manchmal hab ich eher das Gefühl, da steckt noch was anderes dahinter: "Einfach gestrickte" Spiele lassen sich schneller entwickeln, man kann schneller die Spiele auf den Markt werfen, während man bei einem richtig komplexen Spiel länger dran arbeiten muss. Das könnte auch ein Grund sein


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Februar 2012)

TherawroyTHEREAL schrieb:


> lol .. netter comment   Aber "einarbeiten", "wirkliche Freiheit" und "mehr als nur Konsolenfeeling mit viel Scripting damit der Bildschirm wackelt" .... dafür steht BIOWARE nicht .... BIOWARE steht für sich wiederholende SCI-FI Geschichten, bei denen ich mich frage ob ich nicht lieber nen Film hätte anschauen sollen, aber ich wollte ja eigentlich bissel action ?!? tja Bioware eben


 
Bioware steht für sich wiederholende SciFi-Geschichten? Soweit ich weiß, ist die Mass Effect-Trilogie nicht die einzige Reihe von Bioware. 
Jade Empire, Baldurs Gate 1-2, Dragon Age, Neverwinter Nights...sind alles sehr schöne Spiele.  

Und Bioware steht für toll erzählte Geschichten und glaubwürdig umgesetzte Szenarien und Welten. Das ist es, was ihre Spiele ausmachen. Und auch wenn die Handlung von Mass Effect 2 und womöglich auch Mass Effect 3 nicht der Burner ist; Bioware hat mit ME eine glaubwürdige Welt geschaffen.

@Shadow_Man 
Naja, wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen von beispielsweise CoD ansieht...danach richten sich Publisher und Entwickler. Dieses CoD-Prinzip ist erfolgreich, weil es die Leute eben mögen, warum auch immer. Und nicht, weil der Publisher uns diese Games aufdrückt. Würden die meisten Leute Spiele wie Drakensang mögen, würden auch mehr solcher komplexen RPGs auf den Markt gebracht werden. So einfach ist das. Angebot und Nachfrage nennt man sowas.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Februar 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> .......
> 
> @Shadow_Man
> Naja, wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen von beispielsweise CoD ansieht...danach richten sich Publisher und Entwickler. Dieses CoD-Prinzip ist erfolgreich, weil es die Leute eben mögen, warum auch immer. Und nicht, weil der Publisher uns diese Games aufdrückt. Würden die meisten Leute Spiele wie Drakensang mögen, würden auch mehr solcher komplexen RPGs auf den Markt gebracht werden. So einfach ist das. Angebot und Nachfrage nennt man sowas.



Bethesda hat mit Fallout 3 und Skyrim doch bewiesen, dass sich auch mehr oder weniger "klassische" Rollenspiele sehr gut verkaufen lassen. Das ist aber auch eine Frage des Marketings und der unternehmerischen Vision. Es gibt durchaus noch Entwickler (und sogar Publisher), die neben dem ökonomischen Erfolg ihres Produkts noch spielerische Ziele im Auge haben. Klar lässt sich mit Spielen ala CoD in der heutigen Zeit (leider) das meiste Geld verdienen, aber es ist schlichtweg falsch, dass alles, was sich davon grundsätzlich unterscheidet, ein ökonomischer Misserfolg werden muss. Es ist einfach nur traurig, dass ein "anständiger" Gewinn heute auch in der Spieleindustrie nicht mehr ausreicht, sondern immer der Maximalprofit auf Kosten alter und eingefleischter RPG-Fans herausgepresst werden muss. Anders lässt es sich nicht erklären, dass Bioware, die immerhin die Entwickler von Spielen wie BG 1 und 2, Dragon Age 1, Jade Empire, Neverwinter Nights usw sind, selbst erklärten, dass sie mit Mass Effect und Dragon Age 2 "neue" Spieler gewinnen wollen. Waren die "alten" nicht mehr gut genug? Die ganzen Behauptungen, dass man sowohl echte RPG-Fans als auch neu hinzugekommene Casualgamer und Actionfans mit den neuen Bioware-Spielen befriedigen könnte, ist einfach schlichtweg falsch. Alles, was an kurzweiliger Action hinzugekommen ist, wurde bei Story und genereller Spielatmosphäre eingespart, weil man es eben doch nicht hingebracht hat, ein ganzes Spiel für zwei (fast) komplett unterschiedliche Zielgruppen zu entwickeln. Die Blüten dieser Entscheidung hat man bei Dragon Age 2 und Mass Effect 2 z.B. bei der Ausrüstung von Begleitern gesehen oder beim Storytelling gesehen. Ich habe immer große Stücke auf Bioware gehalten (als Entwickler von Baldurs Gate 2 hatten sie einen riesigen Vertrauensvorschuss bei mir), aber was sie in den letzten 2-3 Jahren abgeliefert haben, ist einfach nicht mehr das, was ich persönlich von einem klassichen (Bioware) RPG erwarte. Das hat nichts mit Modernisierung zu tun, sondern mit der Aufgabe der eigenen spielerischen Visionen und einer fast völligen Unterwerfung unter die Profitmaximierung von EA. Einen wirtschaftlichen Sachzwang gibt es zu dieser Entwicklung aber keinesfalls, das ist nur eine häufige PR-Unterstellung von Unternehmen wie EA oder Activision, die prinizipiell überhaupt kein Interesse an der Befriedigung gewisser Zielgruppen oder der Erfüllung spielerischer Ansprüche haben.


----------



## Mad9000 (6. Februar 2012)

Amanra schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid,aber ich finde nichts übertrieben Banales an einer Geschichte, bei der Shephard für den finalen Kampf Verbündete in der ganzen Galaxie zusammentrommeln muss und ein wichtiges Artefakt findet, welches einen entscheidenden Ansatzpunkt gegen die ansonsten unbesiegbaren Reaper findet.
> Anders lässt sich diese Geschichte doch gar nicht sinnvoll - positiv zu Ende erzählen. Das ist auch kein Deus ex Machina sondern das logische Resultat des verzweifelten Abwehrkampfes einer früheren fortgeschrittenen Rasse.
> Und mit einem Ende, bei dem die Reaper die Galaxis fressen braucht man mir wirklich nicht zu kommen... das fänd ich nun sehr übel!



Ja das denke ich auch.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Februar 2012)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Bethesda hat mit Fallout 3 und Skyrim doch bewiesen, dass sich auch mehr oder weniger "klassische" Rollenspiele sehr gut verkaufen lassen. Das ist aber auch eine Frage des Marketings und der unternehmerischen Vision. Es gibt durchaus noch Entwickler (und sogar Publisher), die neben dem ökonomischen Erfolg ihres Produkts noch spielerische Ziele im Auge haben. Klar lässt sich mit Spielen ala CoD in der heutigen Zeit (leider) das meiste Geld verdienen, aber es ist schlichtweg falsch, dass alles, was sich davon grundsätzlich unterscheidet, ein ökonomischer Misserfolg werden muss. Es ist einfach nur traurig, dass ein "anständiger" Gewinn heute auch in der Spieleindustrie nicht mehr ausreicht, sondern immer der Maximalprofit auf Kosten alter und eingefleischter RPG-Fans herausgepresst werden muss. Anders lässt es sich nicht erklären, dass Bioware, die immerhin die Entwickler von Spielen wie BG 1 und 2, Dragon Age 1, Jade Empire, Neverwinter Nights usw sind, selbst erklärten, dass sie mit Mass Effect und Dragon Age 2 "neue" Spieler gewinnen wollen. Waren die "alten" nicht mehr gut genug? Die ganzen Behauptungen, dass man sowohl echte RPG-Fans als auch neu hinzugekommene Casualgamer und Actionfans mit den neuen Bioware-Spielen befriedigen könnte, ist einfach schlichtweg falsch. Alles, was an kurzweiliger Action hinzugekommen ist, wurde bei Story und genereller Spielatmosphäre eingespart, weil man es eben doch nicht hingebracht hat, ein ganzes Spiel für zwei (fast) komplett unterschiedliche Zielgruppen zu entwickeln. Die Blüten dieser Entscheidung hat man bei Dragon Age 2 und Mass Effect 2 z.B. bei der Ausrüstung von Begleitern gesehen oder beim Storytelling gesehen. Ich habe immer große Stücke auf Bioware gehalten (als Entwickler von Baldurs Gate 2 hatten sie einen riesigen Vertrauensvorschuss bei mir), aber was sie in den letzten 2-3 Jahren abgeliefert haben, ist einfach nicht mehr das, was ich persönlich von einem klassichen (Bioware) RPG erwarte. Das hat nichts mit Modernisierung zu tun, sondern mit der Aufgabe der eigenen spielerischen Visionen und einer fast völligen Unterwerfung unter die Profitmaximierung von EA. Einen wirtschaftlichen Sachzwang gibt es zu dieser Entwicklung aber keinesfalls, das ist nur eine häufige PR-Unterstellung von Unternehmen wie EA oder Activision, die prinizipiell überhaupt kein Interesse an der Befriedigung gewisser Zielgruppen oder der Erfüllung spielerischer Ansprüche haben.


 
Ich schrieb nicht, dass sich "klassische" RPGs definitiv schlechter verkaufen. Ich sagte, das CoD-Prinzip (einfach, schnell, filmreif, wenig Anspruch) würde sich besser verkaufen. Ich würde zum Beispiel Drakensang und das Prequel nicht als Misserfolg bezeichnen, aber dass Radon Labs Insolvenz anmelden musste und nur knapp dem Firmentod entgangen ist, zeigt in meinen Augen, dass echte, klassische RPGs weit weniger von den Kunden gewünscht sind, als z.B. ein Action-Spiel mit RPG-Elementen (Mass Effect 2 z.B.). 

Und als "klassisches" RPG bezeichne ich Skyrim und Fallout 3 nicht. Ein klassisches RPG wär beispielsweise eben Neverwinter Nights 2 oder Drakensang. Ein solches RPG zeichnet sich nämlich nicht durch immense Freiheit aus. Wo wir auch schonmal beim nächsten und aktuellsten Beispiel sind: Skyrim ist schon deswegen kein "klassisches" RPG, weil man als Spieler tun und lassen kann, was man will. Das mag der eine gut finden, aber andere mögen diese Beliebigkeit nicht, die selbst auf die Charakterverwaltung (Levelaufstieg etc.) zugreift. Immerhin definiert sich eine Rollenspielfigur nicht durch x-beliebige Skills, sondern durch Stärken und Schwächen. Was kann er gut? Was kann er weniger gut? Und was kann er gar nicht? Unsinnige Kombis, wie etwa ein Feuerdämon beschwörender Dieb gehören in meinen Augen nicht in in RP und sind ein Zeichen dafür, dass die Entwickler sich einfach keine Gedanken um eine echte Charakterverwaltung gemacht haben. Wenn ich einen Dieb und Meuchler will, dann erstell ich mir selbigen. Und keinen, der nebenher mal eben Dämonen beschwört.


----------



## jg92 (6. Februar 2012)

Also ma ganz ehrlich: wie kacke is es denn, dass man sich entscheiden muss ob man anspruchvolle Kämpfe oder oder die vollständige story haben will? Oder halt son Wischi-Waschi... Gibt es keine möglichkeit mit einem Charakter alles zu erleben? Ich fänd den Rollenspielmodus zwar gut, allerdings nur wenn man wirklich ALLES mitbekommt


----------



## Amanra (6. Februar 2012)

jg92 schrieb:


> Also ma ganz ehrlich: wie kacke is es denn, dass man sich entscheiden muss ob man anspruchvolle Kämpfe oder oder die vollständige story haben will? Oder halt son Wischi-Waschi... Gibt es keine möglichkeit mit einem Charakter alles zu erleben? Ich fänd den Rollenspielmodus zwar gut, allerdings nur wenn man wirklich ALLES mitbekommt


 
finde ich auch irgendwie seltsam... werde mich daher wohl gezwungen sehen, mit drei Charakteren parallel zu spielen um alles im richtigen Kontext zu leben.  Hoffe sehr, eine gute und auch lange Geschichte zu sehen -- sehr gerne auch mit vielen Nebenquests, selbst wenn diese nur simpel wären. Wäre schade, wenn dieser faszinierende Stoff in einem kurzen Actionfeuerwerk verschenkt würde.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (6. Februar 2012)

Klassische CRPG: dies sind meistens P&P - Umsetzungen, aber immer Party - CRPG. Also BG, Planescape Torment, auch Kotor (mit Taktikkampf), DA . Moderne, quasi "reine" Computer - RPG sind oft mit Entscheidungs- und Bewegungsfreiheit ausgestattet (Ausnahme: TW) - also die Bethesda - Spiele, die PB - Spiele und Two Worlds und Divine Divinity ab 2009. 

ME war eher in Richtung Deus Ex gegangen, aber ohne die Komplexität des Rollenspielsystems oder aber die Vielfalt der Entscheidungen zu erreichen. Die Beschneidung der Rollenspielkomponente im zweiten Teil hat die Rollenspielmixtur flacher werden lassen. Daran kann auch die sehr gut inszenierte Story und die nach wie vor sehr guten Interaktionsmöglichkeiten (nur !) zur Party nichts ändern. Es ist sicher kein Zufall, dass sowohl ME, aber noch schlimmer DA flacher geworden sind. ME war 2008 das erste Spiel, welches Bioware unter EA veröffentlichte. EA hatte am langen Entwicklungsprozess ebenso wenig Anteil wie bei DA, das 2009 ja erst erschien, aber davor mindestens fünf Jahre entwickelt worden war.

Die Nachfolger erschienen nun vollständig unter dem Einfluss von EA. ME 2 war 2010 zwar immer noch gut, aber deutlich weniger komplex als der Vorgänger, und über DA 2 ist bereits viel geschrieben worden.

Mit redragon, shadow_man und lordcrash gehe ich damit weitgehend konform.


----------



## DiogenesInDerTonne (8. Februar 2012)

Der Artikel ist irreführend: Laut dem englischsprachigen Wiki ist der RPG-Modus die Kombination  aus Action- und Story-Modus, sozusagen das bestmögliche Spielerlebnis.

Ich glaube es haben inzwischen alle verstanden, dass ME kein Baldur's Gate ist - was auch vollkommen in Ordnung ist, da 1) Bioware nie einen solchen Anspruch erhoben hat und 2) beide BG-Titel meiner Meinung nach schlicht überbewertet sind. Der Kult um BG scheint größer zu werden so mehr Zeit vergeht.

ME zeichnet sich durch eine mitreißende Geschichte, glaubwürdige und interessante NPCs, gut geschriebene Dialoge und ein detailiert ausgearbeitetes und stimmiges Universum aus. ME ist in dem Sinne ein Rollenspiel als der Spieler tatsächlich verschiedene Rollen spielen und großen Einfluss auf die Geschichte und die NPCs nehmen kann. Etwas was man in den wenigsten "klassischen" Rollenspielen finden kann (und erst recht nicht in Skyrim oder Fallout 3). 

Aber die Leute, die es Bioware offenbar übel nehmen, dass sie keine Spiele maßgeschneidert nach ihren persönlichen Bedürfnissen entwickeln, verstehen aber nun hingegen die Auswahl von über 1000 verschiedenen Rüstungsteilen und trockene Zahlenschieberei als das unantastbare Wesen von Rollenspielen. Damit kann ich leben. Bloß sollte man schon merken, dass nach dem gefühlt hundertausendsten Veriss die meisten Leute inzwischen bemerkt haben werden, dass man ME, DA oder insgesamt Bioware-Spiele für zu anspruchslos hält und damit aufhören kann weiterhin zu versuchen denjenigen, die dieses Urteil nicht teilen, ihre bevorzugten Spieletitel madig zu machen. 

Aber ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass man mit vernünftigen Einwänden bei solchen Leuten nicht weiterkommt. Mit CRPG-Jihadisten über DA, ME oder Bioware diskutieren zu wollen, ist wie mit einer Taube Schach zu spielen; vollkommen egal wie gut du Schach spielst, die Taube wird einfach die Figuren umwerfen, auf das Brett scheißen und herumstolzieren als ob sie gewonnen hätte.

Ich zumindest kann den 8. März kaum erwarten. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2012)

Bin mal gespannt wohin das führen wird.

Habe erst vor wenigen Tagen mit ME1 angefangen (ca. 10 Stunden bisher gespielt), und sage mal als ME-Newbie:

Die Story ist gut und üppig, der Rollenspiel-Anteil für Einsteiger/Leicht-Fortgeschrittene angemessen und die Dialog-Optionen vielfältig. Zwar habe ich oft das Gefühl, mich wie in einen klassischen Adventure durch jede Frage/Antwort-Möglichkeit planlos durchzuklicken, maßgebende Situationen, wo sich eine Dialogwahl auf den Plot beeinflussend wirkt, verspüre ich eher wenige (das hatte z.B. "Alpha Protocol" besser gemacht). Die Vertonung ist vorbildlich, einzig Shepard macht einen wenig emotionalen Eindruck, er klingt immer so übertrieben sachlich, zu streng.

Der Hauptplot motiviert, die Nebenquest sind aber größtenteils öd und meist mit dem Mako verbunden. Die Action-Parts spielen sich unkompliziert und machen relativ Laune, wünschte nur die Gegner-KI würde mich mehr fordern.

Bis jetzt ein gutes, aber nicht zwingend sehr gutes Sci-Fi-Epos. Werds durchzocken und den zweiten Teil direkt nachreichen, denn das Interesse an mehr hat ME1 schonmal geweckt. Und was ME3 betrifft: Das hängt widerum von ME2 ab.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (8. Februar 2012)

DiogenesInDerTonne schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist irreführend: Laut dem englischsprachigen Wiki ist der RPG-Modus die Kombination aus Action- und Story-Modus, sozusagen das bestmögliche Spielerlebnis.
> 
> Ich glaube es haben inzwischen alle verstanden, dass ME kein Baldur's Gate ist - was auch vollkommen in Ordnung ist, da 1) Bioware nie einen solchen Anspruch erhoben hat und 2) beide BG-Titel meiner Meinung nach schlicht überbewertet sind. Der Kult um BG scheint größer zu werden so mehr Zeit vergeht.
> 
> ...



Zweifellos sind das die Stärken von ME: eine gute (aber nicht jeden mitreißende) Geschichte, gute Dialoge und - hier volle Zustimmung - ein sehr gut ausgearbeitetes Universum. Sheppard spielt sicher nicht verschiedene Rollen (das ist ja kein Party - CRPG der alten Schule), sondern nur die des Spielers. Die Partymitglieder haben durchaus ihren eigenen K.I. - Kopf. Aber reicht das schon für ein herausragendes 90er CRPG ? Ganz sicher nicht. Und so haben es bei beiden ME - Spielen auch PCG und GSt. gesehen. Quests, Charaktersystem und ein Kampfsystem, auf das der Spieler mehr Einfluss haben sollte als bei Shootern, das alles gehört auch dazu. Der Spieler kann sehr vieles eben nicht frei entscheiden, insbesondere die Lösungsmöglichkeiten bei den Aufträgen sind beschränkt. Zudem kommt zumindest bei Teil 1 (zu 2 kann ich noch nicht viel schreiben), dass anscheinend jede Mission - auch die nachrangigen Aufträge positiv gelöst werden muss (Ausnahme: Überreden des Firmenmitarbeiters für die Asari). Was hindert aber das Programm daran, das Spiel weiter gehen zu lassen, wenn mal einer der nachrangigen Aufträge schiefgeht ?


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (8. Februar 2012)

Ich spiele zur Zeit mit großer Begeisterung ME, komme aber nicht umhin, auch die Fehler zu sehen. Es ist aber immerhin das zweitbeste CRPG 2008 gewesen (hinter Fallout 3). Keine Frage ist, ob die ME - Reihe das Genre bereichert hat. Nur sollte die große Dramatik, die große Inszenierung möglichst auch großen Gehalt haben. Bioware hat mal damit geworben, wenig Inszenierung zu haben. Niemand macht hier die ME - Reihe madig, nur die Tendenz ist nicht so gelungen.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (8. Februar 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> und - hier volle Zustimmung - ein sehr gut ausgearbeitetes Universum.


 
Na jaaa was heißt gut ausgearbeitet ... ich finde es eher durchschnittlich. Alle Rassen (die eine größere Rolle spielen) sind humanoid und menschlich, nicht nur vom Aussehen, sondern auch vom Verhalten her (siehe Asari und ihren Kapitalismus). Es ist auch nach x SciFi Büchern und Filmen einfach unglaubwürdig, dass jedes Mitglied einer Rasse ähnlich tickt. Alle Asari sind Kapitalisten, alle Salarianer Wissenschaftler, alle Kroganer Krieger, und über die Rasse von Sarus (mir fällt der Name gerade nicht ein) erfährt man ja nicht so viel. Und natürlich sind die Amis (die Terraner sind eigentlich nur die Verkörperung von Amerika) mit ihrer hartnäckigen Art und Weise daran bestrebt, ganz oben mitzuspielen. 

Aber sowas ist natürlich einfacher als wenn man die Elchor z.B. zu einer wichtigeren Rasse gemacht hätte, denn da hätte man immerhin noch die ganze Architektur für riesige Vierbeiner erfinden müssen. 

Ich mag alleine mit dieser Ansicht sein, aber ich finde das ME-Universum nur durchschnittlich. Es hat ein paar nett durchdachte Details (Fortpflanzung der Salarianer z.B.), aber damit hat es sich dann auch. Dennoch hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass es Rassen gibt, die mal kein Gesicht haben, was aus nur 2 - 4 Augen, einer Nase (bzw. Nasenlöchern) und einem Mund besteht. 
Mir kommt es so vor, als hätten die Autoren da nicht wirklich viel Fantasie bewiesen. Aber das ist ja in den größeren Bereichen der Unterhaltungsindustrie meist so, wenn es um SciFi geht. Hauptsache Raumschiffe, Laser, und die eine oder andere Weltraumrasse, die mit ihren Eigenarten das Gesamtfeeling etwas aufpeppt 

Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass sie sich wenigstens Mühe bei den Protheanern geben und bei den Reapern bzw. deren Erbauer.

Und als kleiner Gag zum Thema Liebesgeschichten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

